# Pickled Jalapeno Mix



## richoso1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Storm coming in, so I decided to pickle some Jalapenos. Started with 8 cups of water, 1/4 cup kosher salt, 1 tbs sugar, 2 tbs pickling spice, 1/4 cup vinegar. Brought to a boil and simmered for 30 min. Let it cool and then added Jalapeno spears, sliced onoins, and carrot chips. Now all I have to do is wait a few weeks. Haver no fear... I'll be smokin' by the weekend.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Mmmm rich! Bet those are going to be great!


----------



## rag (Apr 2, 2008)

Why is there water in there, yuck. Go 100% vinegar and add whatever spices you like. I only add water to pickles (Q's).


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 3, 2008)

They look great rich...thanks for the recipe!!!


----------



## abelman (Apr 3, 2008)

I really need to do some of these, they sound great!


----------



## kookie (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks damn good........Nice and hot.............


----------

